# Nerven euch manche Kollegen?



## Keelin20 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich nutze mal meinen Unmut um nach zu fragen ob es auch anderen so geht.

Unser Büro ist in 3 Räume geteilt, die Personalabteilung mit der Abrechnung, die kaufmänische und die technischen Leute. Ich gehör im Grunde aber zu beiden letzteren, wobei ich den größten Teil im technischen verbringe. Ich mach um 4 immer die Post von beiden und kümmere mich dann ums wegbringen und die Kontoauszüge der Banken. Manchmal kommts da aber zu Problemen wie heute wieder. Die Abrechnungstante is irgendwie so um die 60 und dreht immer voll durch wenn was nicht gepasst hat. Heute wieder der Fall dass UUUUUUNBEDINGT ein Brief weg musste, gestern hatte ich aber keien Zeit Post wegzubringen drum hab ich meine Büroarbeit gemacht. Post blieb liegen. Ich hab heut früh wieder Anschiss bekommen von der deshalb und die is voll durchgedreht. Naja. Sie meinte ich soll sagen wenn ich nicht fahre, was ich auch getan hab, sogar der Personalabteilung und der kaufmänischen hab ich Bescheid gesagt. Dann lag noch Großbrief drin der nach Österreich ging. 88g, also 3,40 dachte ich.

Brief kam zurück mit dem Grund es fehlen 0,05 cent.  Dann wurde ich angeschissen ich sollte mir gefälligst ein aktuelles Postbuch besorgen. Gut das habe ich nicht getan, aber ich hab dieses Jahr schon 2 Briefe nach Österreich geschickt mit 3,40 und die kamen nicht zurück. Warum das? Aber gut, ich bestand drauf schon 2 geschickt zu haben. Und im Postbuch wurde nachgeschaut laut kaufmänischer Abteilung, die behaupten es gingen keine Briefe raus. Hab ich im technischen Bereich in der selben Datei nachgesehen, seh ich dass am 12. und am 15. einer mit 3,40 rausging. Ich weiß nich ob die mich verarschen wollen,
oder mir eins reindrücken wollen weil ich ned zur Post fuhr gestern ... aber dieser ganze kaufmänische Haufen is sowas von inkompetent ... bähhh da grausts mir echt ...

Gehts euch da auch so dass ihr manchmal solche Geschichte erlebt? Wenn ja lasst mal hören was bei euch so für Geschichten gibt


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

Hehe seeehr aktuellen Fall kann ich schildern: wir haben seit letzten Sommer ne Auszubildende, die aber dauernd krank ist. Anfangs wars gut, dann wurd es immer schlimmer. Was die nicht schon alles hatte, und immer ein Atest von einem anderen Arzt...naja mittlerweile aufen schon interne Wetten, ob sie denn kommen wir oder nicht (hab schon 1 Bier und einen Nachtisch gewonnen :-) ). Dazu muß man sagen daß wie ein Betrieb vongesamt 13 Leuten sind - naja heut isse mal wieder da und ich hoffe da wird nun ein Schlußstrich druntergezogen denn das ist sowas von unkollegial dauernd quietschfidel abends wegzugehen und morgens anzurufen "Hach mir gehts ja soooo schlecht ich hab dies und das und bin ne Woche krank" - bäh


----------



## Keelin20 (28. Januar 2011)

Unser Juniorchef siehts mit dem Krank sein so, wenn man nen Zettel bringt ist man krank. Der Senior wenn von nem kranken Monteur nen Zettel bekommt muss er in die Firma kommen und der Chef schaut ihn sich persönlich an, fehlt ihm nichts größeres ist aber dennoch krank geschrieben muss er im Büro aushelfen. Dies macht er aber nur bei den Monteuren so komischerweise.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

hehe das is ja auch was - naja Monteure haben oft ein gutes Leben wie ich hier mitbekomme - grad im Maschinenbau führen die sich auf wie Halbgötter, die dürfen alls und kassieren richtig viel Kohle + Spresen ohne Ende - hätt ich mal Maschinenbau o.ä. studiert...


----------



## Potpotom (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser kaufmännische Haufen mag inkompetent sein... den Preis für einen Brief nach Österreich hätten sie aber wohl rausgefunden. Versteh mich nicht falsch, du bist angepisst und regst dich auf. 

Wenn die Post teil deines Jobs ist, dann hast du auch zu wissen was es kostet - ob vorher schon zwei falsch frankierte Briefe rausgingen ist völlig irrelevant. Die Post ist da durchaus kulant, aber nach nun einem Monat sollte auch der letzte die neuen Preise kennen, die Erhöhung kam ja nun nicht plötzlich ohne Ankündigung oder dergleichen.

Klar regt sich die alte Frau da auf... zu Recht, wessen Schuld das nun ist steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt.



Keelin20 schrieb:


> Der Senior wenn von nem kranken Monteur nen Zettel bekommt muss er in die Firma kommen und der Chef schaut ihn sich persönlich an, fehlt ihm nichts größeres ist aber dennoch krank geschrieben muss er im Büro aushelfen.


Und damit kommt er durch? xD

EDIT: Achja... und jopp, teilweise sind Kollegen echt nervig. *g


----------



## shadow24 (28. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Ich mach um 4 immer die Post von beiden und kümmere mich dann ums wegbringen und die Kontoauszüge der Banken. Manchmal kommts da aber zu Problemen wie heute wieder. Die Abrechnungstante is irgendwie so um die 60 und dreht immer voll durch wenn was nicht gepasst hat. Heute wieder der Fall dass UUUUUUNBEDINGT ein Brief weg musste, gestern hatte ich aber keien Zeit Post wegzubringen drum hab ich meine Büroarbeit gemacht. Post blieb liegen. Ich hab heut früh wieder Anschiss bekommen von der deshalb und die is voll durchgedreht. Naja. Sie meinte ich soll sagen wenn ich nicht fahre, was ich auch getan hab, sogar der Personalabteilung und der kaufmänischen hab ich Bescheid gesagt. Dann lag noch Großbrief drin der nach Österreich ging. 88g, also 3,40 dachte ich.
> 
> Brief kam zurück mit dem Grund es fehlen 0,05 cent.  Dann wurde ich angeschissen ich sollte mir gefälligst ein aktuelles Postbuch besorgen. Gut das habe ich nicht getan, aber ich hab dieses Jahr schon 2 Briefe nach Österreich geschickt mit 3,40 und die kamen nicht zurück. Warum das?




also der grossbrief kostet momentan tatsächlich 3,45 Euro(schau mal unter der post nach)...vlt solltest du dir tatsächlich mal ein aktuelles buch holen oder die liste aus dem inet downloaden,wenn du dich hautsächlich um die post im betrieb kümmern musst.

ich mein es gibt oft choleriker in einem betrieb die irgendwie private probs haben und die auf der arbeit ausleben müssen oder einfach ein scheiss leben haben udn deswegen ständig so übel drauf sind,aber damit musst du überall leben.man kommt NIE mit allen klar.das ist unmöglich...

an deiner stelle würde ich mich um meine aufgaben bemühen und versuchen alles richtig zu machen,anstatt erstmal bei den fehlern von den anderen zu suchen.sei froh das du arbeit hast,denn der nächste arbeitslose steckt schon in den startlöchern...


----------



## Keelin20 (28. Januar 2011)

Dass er nun 3,45 kostet weiß ich mittlerweile. Nur die ersten 2 Briefe mit 3,40 dieses Jahres gingen auch nicht zurück sondern kamen komischerweise mit 3,40 geklebt an.
Deshalb war ich ja strikt der Meinung er kostet 3,40. Nur dieses mal kam er plötzlich zurück. Der Brief an sich hatte mich auch nicht allzusehr verärgert da es immerhin auch noch meine Schuld war.

Aber dieses rumlügen was die anderen beiden Briefe angeht die angeblich dieses Jahres nie rausgingen und deshalb nie zurück kommen konnten wegen fehlendem Porto, in unserem Postbuch stehen diese aber drin. Wenn sie nicht rausgegangen werden würde man sie dort auch nciht finden. Diese Lügen finde ich einfach mies, weil die ganze Abteilung dort so ist, jetzt behaupten 4 Leute die wüssten nix davon dass ich ihnen das gesagt hätte dass ich nicht zur Post fahr. Ich bin ja nich doof und ich weiß ja was ich sage. Aber naja, die ganze Abteilung ist da so drauf, die passen dort alle gut zusammen^^

Das sagen meine Kollegen vond er Technik auch schon. 

Das mit dem froh sein ist halt immer so ne Sache. Ich mein ich bin etz Abends Grafiker als Nebenjob und Hauptberuflich Technischer Zeichner. Wenn man dann als TZ´ler nur 1100 Brutto verdient, weiß ich nicht ob ich drüber froh sein soll. Da dies einfach nur ein striktes ausnutzen der Arbeitskraft ist. Ich verdiene mit dem Nebenjob schon fast soviel wie als Technischer Zeichner. Arbeite da eigentlich nur 15-20 Stunden und als Technischer Zeichner 41.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Januar 2011)

Reibungen zwischen verschiedenen Abteilungen sind durchaus normal, versuche dich davon frei zu machen. Besonders, da du ja in beiden Abteilungen tätig bist.

Schlucks runter... nächste Ankündigung von aussitzender "Postfahrt" per Email (sofern das bei euch geht).


----------



## shadow24 (28. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Dass er nun 3,45 kostet weiß ich mittlerweile. Nur die ersten 2 Briefe mit 3,40 dieses Jahres gingen auch nicht zurück sondern kamen komischerweise mit 3,40 geklebt an.



ich würde mich erstmal genau erkundigen bei der post seit wann der brief 3,45 euro kostet.ende letztes jahr auf alle fälle noch 3,40 euro...vlt war ja gerade erst eine erhöhung.dann würde das auch erklären falls zwei briefe nicht zurück gekommen sind...

udn wie potpotom schon angedeutet hat würde ich mir das zum einen selbst vermerken was du genau für die besagte post rausgibst(auch wenn es mehrarbeit ist,aber du willst ja schon wissen wo du dran bist) udn zum anderen versuchen es auch für die anderen erkenntlich zu machen,was rausgeht...

udn btw fehler machen alle,nicht nur du...vlt wurde da einfach etwas falsch oder gar nicht eingetragen in euer "Postbuch"...

wenn du allerdings das gefühl hast gemobbt zu werden dann wende dich an den betriebsrat,die sollten dafür eigentlich sensibel sein.aber das würde ich erst machen wenn du wirklich begründeten verdacht hast,ansonsten erstmal versuchen cool zu bleiben


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Januar 2011)

Ich würde jetzt total gerne richtig fett ablästern, aber der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich inzwischen locker ein halbes Dutzend Jobs verloren habe ist der, dass ICH ein scheiß Arbeitskollege bin.
In schöner Regelmäßigkeit habe ich Kantinenäpfel geklaut. Ich bin allergisch gegen Äpfel und kann sie nicht essen. Stattdessen habe ich lustige Gesichter reingeschnitzt und meinen Arbeitsplatz mit ihnen dekoriert. Ich bin offizieller Erfinder des Halloween-Apfels.

Ich habe Memos an die gesamte Abteilung verschickt, wenn sich jemand nach dem Pinkeln nicht die Hände gewaschen hat.

Ich habe regelmäßig mit Radiergummis, Klebeband, Seitentrennern, Heftklammern und anderem Büromaterial kleine Tiere gebastelt. Gerade meine Giraffen und die Pappkarton-Raupen kamen bei den Kolleginnen extrem gut an und dekorierten rasch das gesamte Büro.

Kennt Ihr dieses Air-Duster-Druckluftspray, mit dem man Tastaturen und das Innenleben eines PCs reinigt? Wusstet Ihr, dass man damit super Reißzwecken verschießen kann? Und kennt Ihr diese leicht übergewichtigen Kolleginnen, die immer mit einem viel zu weiten Ausschnitt herumlaufen? Den Rest müsst Ihr Euch selber vorstellen.

FU Dresscode! Ich habe in meinen 29 Lenzen nicht eine einzige Krawatte besessen und daran wird sich auch niemals was ändern. Zu meiner Konfirmation trug ich blaue Turnschuhe und ein Sucker T-Shirt und für keinen Job dieser Welt schneide ich mir die Haare oder werfe mich in ein Sakko. Außer bei den Mythbusters, aber die legen auf sowas keinen Wert.

Ich gehe bei jeder Raucherpause mit den Kollegen mit. Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben keine einzige Zigarette geraucht.

Meine Mittagspause verbringe ich grundsätzlich in Azeroth.

Meine aktuellen Kollegen befinden sich viele, viele hundert Kilometer von mir entfernt. Ich habe keinen von ihnen jemals persönlich zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die sich nach dem Pinkeln alle die Hände waschen. Wir verstehen uns prima miteinander.


----------



## Landerson (28. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich habe Memos an die gesamte Abteilung verschickt, wenn sich jemand nach dem Pinkeln nicht die Hände gewaschen hat.


So einen Kandidaten haben wir hier auch. Der waescht sich seine Haende nie nachdem er auf dem Klo war (nach beiden Geschaeften). Habe mir fuer diesen Fall extra Desinfektionstuecher gekauft wenn er mal wieder zu mir rueberkommt und mir etwas am Computer zeigen will und dabei irgendwas anfaesst.



> FU Dresscode! Ich habe in meinen 29 Lenzen nicht eine einzige Krawatte besessen und daran wird sich auch niemals was ändern. Zu meiner Konfirmation trug ich blaue Turnschuhe und ein Sucker T-Shirt und für keinen Job dieser Welt schneide ich mir die Haare oder werfe mich in ein Sakko. Außer bei den Mythbusters, aber die legen auf sowas keinen Wert.


Krawatten sind gar nicht so schlimm. Die haben mehr Angst vor dir als du vor ihnen.



> Ich gehe bei jeder Raucherpause mit den Kollegen mit. Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben keine einzige Zigarette geraucht.


Sehr gut, habe es immer gehasst das Raucher gratis Pausen bekommen. Verstehe ich bis heute nicht. In so vielen Firmen wird man fuers Rauchen bezahlt. Warum?


----------



## Firun (28. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine aktuellen Kollegen befinden sich viele, viele hundert Kilometer von mir entfernt.



Und deshalb werde ich mich dazu nicht äussern, einige könnten mitlesen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Und deshalb werde ich mich dazu nicht äussern, einige könnten mitlesen



Jetzt hast Du mich neugierig gemacht. Und paranoid.


----------



## Topfkopf (28. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hehe seeehr aktuellen Fall kann ich schildern: wir haben seit letzten Sommer ne Auszubildende, die aber dauernd krank ist. Anfangs wars gut, dann wurd es immer schlimmer. Was die nicht schon alles hatte, und immer ein Atest von einem anderen Arzt...naja mittlerweile aufen schon interne Wetten, ob sie denn kommen wir oder nicht (hab schon 1 Bier und einen Nachtisch gewonnen :-) ). Dazu muß man sagen daß wie ein Betrieb vongesamt 13 Leuten sind - naja heut isse mal wieder da und ich hoffe da wird nun ein Schlußstrich druntergezogen denn das ist sowas von unkollegial dauernd quietschfidel abends wegzugehen und morgens anzurufen "Hach mir gehts ja soooo schlecht ich hab dies und das und bin ne Woche krank" - bäh



Du hörma, kann es sein das wir uns kennen? Sagt dir HS110 etwas? Wenn nicht nicht schlimm... aber in einem etwas anderen umfeld passiert mir genau das gleiche, wir sind auch so 14-15 Leute und eine davon ist dauerkrank, fährt voll die Mitleidsschiene und kommt immer wieder damit durch. Find ich auch voll Assi, wenn ich keinen Bock hab dann geh ich halt, aber dumm RL idlen ist kacke, das vergeudet nur Arbeitsplätze für Leute die wirklich arbeiten wollen.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Du hörma, kann es sein das wir uns kennen? Sagt dir HS110 etwas? Wenn nicht nicht schlimm... aber in einem etwas anderen umfeld passiert mir genau das gleiche, wir sind auch so 14-15 Leute und eine davon ist dauerkrank, fährt voll die Mitleidsschiene und kommt immer wieder damit durch. Find ich auch voll Assi, wenn ich keinen Bock hab dann geh ich halt, aber dumm RL idlen ist kacke, das vergeudet nur Arbeitsplätze für Leute die wirklich arbeiten wollen.



nope das sagt mir nix - aber solche "Kollegen" wirds wohl öfters geben - leider - naja ich geb der Person noch ca 2 Wochen dann is wieder n Platz frei für ne Hübschere :-))


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Januar 2011)

Klingt mir nach Bürokaufleute... uh schlimmes Pack.^^


----------



## Landerson (28. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem krank machen fand ich schon immer ein grosses Problem in Deutschland. Im Grunde ja nicht schlecht das man weiterbezahlt wird und nicht wie hier in America man Urlaub nehmen muss oder dann einen unbezahlten Tag hat.
Trotzdem finde ich es manchmal viel zu einfach mal eine Weile krank zu sein - in D.
Ich habe mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet bei dehnen man 6 Wochen im Jahr krank sein konnte ohne irgendwelche finaziellen Einbussen erleiden zu muessen.


----------



## Topfkopf (28. Januar 2011)

ok, dann wars nur ein zufall das es fast 100% übereinstimmte^^

Auch wenns in den OT geht, aber ich persönlich finde das Krankfeiersystem in Deutschland gut. Wenn ich krank werde, dann werde ich krank und kann nichts dafür, darum sollte ich auch nicht bestraft werden indem ich irgendwelche Konsequenzen fürchten muss. Und wenn ich länger krank werde, dann können unbezahlte Kranktage mir vielleicht große Probleme einbringen. Man sollte nicht das System ändern, sondern die Ärzte stärker kontrollieren das die nciht einfach auf "bitte bitte" krankenscheine austeilen, sondern nur bei Krankheit. Aber das würde ja wieder dazu führen das keiner mehr krankenscheine austeilt....


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

naja statistisch gesehen waren in den letzten 2 Jahren immer weniger Arbeitnehmer krank - also viel Angst um die Arbeitsplätze - so gesehen gehts eigentlich in D. Und zum Thema USA sag ich nur: wer sich immer noch krampfhaft gegen ein vernünftiges Krankensystem sträubt dem is halt nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Landerson (28. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ok, dann wars nur ein zufall das es fast 100% übereinstimmte^^
> 
> Auch wenns in den OT geht, aber ich persönlich finde das Krankfeiersystem in Deutschland gut. Wenn ich krank werde, dann werde ich krank und kann nichts dafür, darum sollte ich auch nicht bestraft werden indem ich irgendwelche Konsequenzen fürchten muss. Und wenn ich länger krank werde, dann können unbezahlte Kranktage mir vielleicht große Probleme einbringen. Man sollte nicht das System ändern, sondern die Ärzte stärker kontrollieren das die nciht einfach auf "bitte bitte" krankenscheine austeilen, sondern nur bei Krankheit. Aber das würde ja wieder dazu führen das keiner mehr krankenscheine austeilt....



Da stimme ich dir zu... Hier kommen viele Kollegen halb tot ins Geschaeft nur das sie keinen Arbeitstag verpassen. Habe ich auch schon gemacht. Gute Idee das mit den Aerzten.





Wolfmania schrieb:


> naja statistisch gesehen waren in den letzten 2 Jahren immer weniger Arbeitnehmer krank - also viel Angst um die Arbeitsplätze - so gesehen gehts eigentlich in D. Und zum Thema USA sag ich nur: wer sich immer noch krampfhaft gegen ein vernünftiges Krankensystem sträubt dem is halt nicht mehr zu helfen...




Was ist den vernueftig?
Ich war noch in D als das System zu broeckeln begann.
BTT:
Etwas was mich auch nervt: Ein Kollege hat immer sein Handy an und bekommt 10+ Anrufe und 20 text messages per day.
Dann hat er auch noch diese peinlichen Star Wars Klingeltoene a la "Abheben du musst um dein Schicksal zu erfuellen"


----------



## Potpotom (28. Januar 2011)

Wie willst du das denn machen? 

Wenn du zum Arzt gehst und sagst dir tut xyz weh, dann muss er das auch ernst nehmen und dich so behandeln als ob dem so wäre. 

Und bei aller Liebe... was hier teilweise für Ärzte rumrennen, also einigen spreche ich da grundsätzlich schon ihr Fachwissen ab. Ich kenne sogar einen Neurochirurgen dem ein beschissener "blood patch" nicht bekannt war und ich wochenlang kurz vor dem Selbstmord stand um den Schmerzen zu entgehen. Seine "Heilung" sah eine psychische Behandlung vor - grosses Kino. Verdammte (§è§ç den Rotz durfte meine Freundin ergoogeln und dann auch noch den Chirurgen davon überzeugen. "Die" sollen dann entscheiden, ob ich arbeiten kann oder nicht? Guter Witz.


----------



## Miss Mojo (1. Februar 2011)

Also das mit dem 13 Mann Betrieb und dem ständig kranken Azubi kommt mir erschreckend vertraut vor... 

Unser Azubi ist allerdings männlich... was man da machen soll weiss ich leider auch nicht. Wenn er ja ein Attest hat ist er ja nun mal krank, so siehts ja wohl aus.

Ich glaube es ist vollkommen normal wenn die Kollegen nerven. 

Der mir gegenüber zermalmt sein Pausenbrot zum Beispiel.

Die Zähne knallen derart laut aufeinandern und jeder Bissen wird zu Staub zerbröselt, es ist einfach schlimm. Darüber hinaus muss er seinen Tee oder Kaffee stehtst 3 Millionen Mal umrühren. Ich habe einmal die Zeit gestoppt, vehement wurde der Löffel 30 Sekunden lang!!! in der Tasse hin und her geschlagen so dass ich schon rufen will "OMG!! Ich glaube Du hast den Zucker nun echt verrührt!". 

Die Tassen werden natürlich auch lautstark abgestellt - nachdem er sich langsam schlürfend über deren Inhalt hergemacht hat. So "srrrrrrrr - ahhhh - srrrrrrr -ah - srrr -srrr - srrr - ahhhh - klack!". 

Und wenn er telefoniert klackert er immer mit irgendwas rum. Noch schlimmer wenn er beim telefonieren aufsteht und dabei in meine Richtung spricht, was soll das bitteschön? Wir haben eine Pinnwand zwischen uns, warum muss er also aufstehen und quasi direkt in mein Gesicht sprechen, laut?! Er könnte sich 20 cm bewegen und würde in Richtung Fenster schauen - ich kapier es einfach nicht.

So! 

während ich dieses geschrieben habe hat er 3 mal gehustet, 1 mal die Nase hochgezogen, 3 mal den Kaffee umgerührt!!! und 3 Mal die Tasse abgegestellt. 

Scheisse ey... er schlürft schon wieder -.-


----------



## Miss Mojo (1. Februar 2011)

ps: er stellt die tassen nicht nur laut ab - NEIN - er schiebt sie dann noch ein bisschen über den Tisch *er räuspert sich gerade*. Ich kapier einfach nicht wie man so viel Krach machen kann *er schluckt lautstark* und und und... oh nein, bitte nicht - holt er da gerade einen Apfel aus der Tasche?


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Februar 2011)

@Miss Mojo: LOL nett beschrieben...naja unser "Sorgenkind" hat seit letztem Sommer bis jetzt 17 Krankmeldungen abgegeben...das mal ne Zahl was ?! Verdammt ich fühl mich grad nicht so...*hust*


----------



## Miss Mojo (1. Februar 2011)

ich glaube unser Azubi pwned euren^^ 

Es waren bis Mitte letzten Jahres glaube ich schon so viel, wobei er immer nur so 2 Tage krank ist. Finde es jedoch erstaunlich, dass er in der Schule im letzten Jahr nur 2 Tage gefehlt hat. Ich kann aber diese interne Lästerei dann auch nicht ab "Wo ist er denn?" "Kommt er heute?" etc. - das muss man so hinnehmen oder die Personalabteilung kümmert sich darum.

Ich hatte sogar mal als Zielsetzung seine Krankheitstage zu verringern, frage mich wie das zu machen ist - soll ich ihn abholen und ins Auto schleppen?


----------



## Saalia (1. Februar 2011)

Mojo ich fühle mit dir, habe genau so einen kollegen mit agrar-essenstechnik ... ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt das büro zu verlassen während er etwas isst (suppe mit schlürfen UND schmatzen muss man erstmal schaffen ^^) zwischendrin wird dann mal eben 15minuten mit der ehefrau telefoniert und das so laut das man sich selbst nicht mehr denken hört 

und zur azubi diskussion, wir haben einen der seit september ununterbrochen fehlt, zu den berufsschulblöcken aber immer da ist, und laut seiner schwester auch jeden morgen das haus verlässt  DAS müsst ihr erstmal toppen :-P


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

schonmal überlegt ob das vielleicht absicht sein könnte?

als so ich persönlich kann ungewollt gar keine suppe schlürfen, nur wenn ich es absichtlich mache... ^^


----------



## Alion (1. Februar 2011)

An meiner Alten Arbeitsstelle hatten wir ein Typ der zum Glück nur an 2 Tagen die Woche bei uns im Büro war.
Mit ihm konnte man nur über folgende Dinge sprechen. Informatik oder etwas das mit der Arbeit zu tun hat, Feuerwehr, Katzen und Modelleisenbahnen.
Das schlimme daran war. Auch wenn es dich einen Scheiss interessiert hat, hat dich zugelabert. Und nicht nur in den Pausen. Nein, ich sass an meinem Platz am Arbeiten. Er stand vor meinem Tisch und hat mich zugequatscht obwohl er sah, ich hab jetzt keine Zeit zum reden.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Februar 2011)

Oh Gott... das alte Apfeldilemma. Da hab ich auch so einen bei mir in der Nähe. 

Unsere Büros sind alle mit richtigen Wänden getrennt, dünn, aber getrennt... wenn dieses Pferd einen Apfel frisst krempeln sich mir die Fussnägel hoch... ich höre jeden einzelnen Biss und ICH KÖNNTE IHM DEN SCHEISS APFEL IN DEN HALS SCHIEBEN! Ich höre das DURCH NE WAND verdammte Axt.

Waahaha... *dreht durch*

Wieso kann der nicht einfach seinen Mund zumachen während er irgendwas kaut? Ich verstehs nicht... ehrlich. Aber da bin ich eh empfindlich, ich hab schon Beziehungen beendet weil ich das kauen der Partnerin nicht hören konnte. *guckt verstört um sich*


----------



## Keelin20 (1. Februar 2011)

Also unsere Azubine is eig gar nicht mal so übel. Immer da, arbeitet auch recht fleißig mit, ist hilfsbereit usw.
Aber sie quatscht den ganzen Tag nur über ein Thema... Pferde. Ich unterhalt mich ja gerne mit ihr über Katzen, Autos, Arbeit an sich, meinetwegen auch übers Mittelalter ... aber ich kann nicht verstehen wie man soviel über Pferde wissen kann.. Ich glaub ich weiß mittlerweile mehr über ihre Pferde als über Sie selber xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Februar 2011)

Meine Kollegen nerve mich alle, der eine Labbert die ganze Zeit, der andere Telefoniert andauert [Privat] der andere ist dauert Krank....


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Oh Gott... das alte Apfeldilemma. Da hab ich auch so einen bei mir in der Nähe.
> 
> Unsere Büros sind alle mit richtigen Wänden getrennt, dünn, aber getrennt... wenn dieses Pferd einen Apfel frisst krempeln sich mir die Fussnägel hoch... ich höre jeden einzelnen Biss und ICH KÖNNTE IHM DEN SCHEISS APFEL IN DEN HALS SCHIEBEN! Ich höre das DURCH NE WAND verdammte Axt.
> 
> ...



Ich vermeide es mittlerweile, mit meinen Eltern an einem Tisch zu sitzen, obwohl ich sie nur ein mal in der Woche sehe. Aber mein Vater schnauft beim Kauen immer total aus der Nase aus. Frag mich wie das geht. Jedenfalls bekomme ich dabei immer heftige Aggressionen.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Das hier ist noch lustiger als der Random-Gruppen Thread bei WoW...

Ich hoffe ich muss nich irgendwann ne Geschichte von nem tragischen Wipe hier lesen oder in den Nachrichten sehen... 

Was ich so haaaasse ist wenn du irgendwas vielleicht zum ersten mal machst, es aber ne Tätigkeit is die echt jeder Depp auf die Reihe bekommt.

Und dann gibts so Spezialisten die dir dann geeenau sagen was du als nächstest tun sollst WäHREND du es gerade sowieso schon tust...

da könnt ich soooo.... aaarrrrgh


----------



## Deanne (1. Februar 2011)

Ich habe zwar keine Kollegen, aber dafür nerven mich meine Kommilitonen häufiger. Habe heute die letzte Sitzung meines Zwischenprüfungseminars gehabt und die Leute dort haben meine Nerven manchmal ganz schön strapaziert.

Eine Kommilitonin stellte ihre Fragen generell 5 Minuten vor Schluss. Und jedes mal ging es dabei um etwas, dass vorher schon 100 mal besprochen worden war. Bekam sie aber nicht mit, weil sie ständig damit beschäftigt war, ihren Sitznachbar anzuflirten.
Sie drückte sich dabei extrem umständlich aus, kam nicht zum Punkt und hielt immer wieder den Ablauf auf. Jede zweite Woche habe ich meinen Zug verpasst, weil wir dank dieser Dame länger machen mussten. Sehr ärgerlich, wenn es 20 Uhr ist und man noch einen langen Heimweg hat.

Ein anderer Kommilitone hat die Eigenart, beim Vorlesen extrem zu schreien. Selbst wenn man ihn zig mal darauf hingewiesen hat, brüllte er einem immer noch so sehr in's Ohr, dass es fast schon weh tat. Und weil man stets durch die Lautstärke abgelenkt war, bekam kaum jemand etwas vom eigentlichen Text mit. Gelegentlich kamen Leute aus den Nachbarräumen und beschwerten sich über den Lärm, was ihn aber nicht davon abhielt, sich immer wieder freiwillig zum Vorlesen zu melden.

Trotzdem bin ich irgendwie traurig, dass das Seminar vorbei ist. Die meisten Macken haben ja irgendwie auch etwas Charmantes an sich.


----------



## Soramac (1. Februar 2011)

Miss schrieb:


> [Also das mit dem 13 Mann Betrieb und dem ständig kranken Azubi kommt mir erschreckend vertraut vor... ]




Alter.. ich musste mir eben hier in der Klasse das lachen so verkneifen, sonst haette mich jeder bloed angeschaut. Ich kann mir das so bildlich vorstellen. Erinnert mich irgendwie total an Stromberg  Da gehts auch immer gut her.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2011)

Zwei Dozenten sind bei mir auch ein wenig nervig. Sie sind selbst noch Studenten, haben grad das 1. Staatsexamen rum und sind nun Referendare und Doktoranden und leiten bei uns die Übungen im Straf-, Zivil-, und ÖRecht. Erste beiden sind sehr spezielle Fälle, wodurch ich vom Stoff kaum etwas mitbekomme. Der erste redet permanent die Wand an. Entweder er spricht mit der Leinwand vom Overhead oder er spricht mit der Tür. Augenkontakt? Fehlanzeige. Dabei stottert er und gestikuliert wild rum. Der zweite ist nicht ganz so schlimm, aber dafür stottert er wilder und ich verstehe ihn wirklich kaum. 

Klar, sie sind nervös, sind vermutlich vom Fachwissen her auch absolut top, sie sind auch nett und alles, aber sie sind einfach keine Lehrer.


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt total gerne richtig fett ablästern, aber der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich inzwischen locker ein halbes Dutzend Jobs verloren habe ist der, dass ICH ein scheiß Arbeitskollege bin.
> ...
> Meine aktuellen Kollegen befinden sich viele, viele hundert Kilometer von mir entfernt. Ich habe keinen von ihnen jemals persönlich zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die sich nach dem Pinkeln alle die Hände waschen. Wir verstehen uns prima miteinander.



Super Beitrag! Habe Tränen geschmunzelt. Du hast meinen Tag zu einem würdigen Ende geführt. 

Ich habe eine Arbeitskollegin, die sich nicht die Lippen schminkt, sondern tunkt. Nebenher lässt sie jedesmal anscheinend die Hälfte des Kaffees beim trinken am Tassenrand außen ablaufen...
Diese Gebrauchsspuren zu entfernen schafft keine Spülmaschine und es gab´ Gemeinschaftstassen, wo jeder *BÄH* schrie, wenn er eine vorher von ihr benutzte in den Griffel bekam.
Wir waren auch nicht fies, sondern wiesen sie darauf hin, aber da kam nur ein :*Maschine bringt´s nicht* oder *Wer sagt, dass das meine war?*

Wir haben jetzt mal eine Woche ihre Tassen nicht spülen lassen und selber per Hand nachgespült. Haben an einem Freitag (die Lippenstiftspuren mit Marker markiert) stehen lassen und ab Montag eigene Tassen mitgebracht.
Hat Wunder gewirkt...äh -... sie hat jetzt auch ihre eigene(n) Tasse(n), die man zwar sofort wiedererkennt, aber da keiner sonst die Dinger benutzt... egal.

Allein dieser Denkprozess (wie sage ich es...wie..wie?) hat den Betrieb Stunden gekostet, aber da der Chef auch betroffen war, soweit alles k.
Ich wette nur, dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten bekommen wir alle...Tassen...geschenkt .

Chef ist da auch sehr bequem eben.


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Entweder er spricht mit der Leinwand vom Overhead oder er spricht mit der Tür. Augenkontakt? Fehlanzeige. Dabei stottert er und gestikuliert wild rum. Der zweite ist nicht ganz so schlimm, aber dafür stottert er wilder und ich verstehe ihn wirklich kaum.
> 
> Klar, sie sind nervös, sind vermutlich vom Fachwissen her auch absolut top, sie sind auch nett und alles, aber sie sind einfach keine Lehrer.



Sabotiert mal den Overhead. Und wenn er dann nur mit der Tür redet, alle *Hallo* rufen. Und dann ansprechen, was problematisch ist.
Ihr habt ein Recht, vernünftig unterrichtet zu werden wie er die Pflicht...auch dazuzulernen.


----------



## Littletall (2. Februar 2011)

Eine Sache nervt mich total bei mir.

Ich arbeite in Mainz und wohne in Worms, das ist gute 50 km entfernt. Da ich kein Auto habe, fahre ich also Zug. Das Büro ist so ca. 15 Minuten zu Fuß vom Bahnhof entfernt (bei flottem Schritt).

Meine Kollegin wohnt in Bodenheim, das ist vielleicht 10 km von Mainz entfernt und hat ein Auto.

So, ich geh also immer pünktlich um fünf, wenn ich keine Überstunden machen muss und hetze zum Bahnhof, da mein Zug bereits um 17.19 fährt. Deswegen wurde ich ständig von meiner Vorgesetzten angemeckert.

In letzter Zeit geht meine Kollegin immer eine Minute früher als ich aus ihrem Büro raus, obwohl sie keinen Zeitdruck mit dem Zug hat und das ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Ich hab das Gefühl, meine Vorgesetzte hat mich echt auf dem Kieker. Die ist auch mal mit meiner Kollegin plötzlich Kuchen kaufen gegangen, als der Chef unterwegs war.

Sowas geht mir einfach total auf die Nerven.


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Also eine der Abrechnungsdamen ist auch bei uns im Büro. Die kommt täglich immer nach 7 Uhr. Meistens zwischen 07:00 und 07:15.
Arbeitsbeginn ist 07:00. Neulich vergaß ich was im Auto und ging nochmal hin. Beim Rausgehen wars 6:59 als ich am Auto war 07:00. Da flaumt der Chef mich
tatsächlich an was ich um die Zeit noch am Auto zu suchen hab. Aber die kommt täglich zwischen 5 und 15 Minuten zu spät und keiner sagt was, ich weiß ned was
die macht dass die sich das täglich erlauben kann. Sie läuft 10x für 5 Minuten aufs Klo, macht sich 10x am Tag Tee und steht in der Küche bis das Wasser kocht. Da sagt niemand
was. Nur ich frag mich warum die sich soviel erlauben kann... wär ich oder wer anderer an ihrer Stelle würds Anschiss hageln...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Mich nerven eigentlich keine Kollegen, außer eine. Naja, nerven kann man das auch nicht nennen, es ist eher unangenehm. Aber mein Problem, hätte wissen müssen, das Beziehungen unter Arbeitskollegen nicht gut sind, besonders wenn sie in die Brüche gehen...


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2011)

Also mein Kollege schießt auch jedesmal den Vogel ab. Wir sitzen zu dritt im Büro: Cheffe, Kollege, Ich.
Wenn Cheffe nicht da ist, sitzt mein Kollege neben mir auf seinem Stuhl und Rülpst was das zeug hält. Keine Hand vor dem Mund und kein "Entschuldigung", nein es folgen kommentare wie: Mahlzeit, Schulz, etc. Einmal bin ich vom kopieren wiedergekommen, steht er an meinem Platz neben dem Fenster: Ich: Was machst du da? Er: Ich habe gerade gefurzt, und irgendwie hats gestunken...

Dann geht er zum Arzt und rechnet dieses Standardmäßig als Arbeitszeit an. Wenn der Chef mal in Italien ist, geht er in der Arbeitszeit einfach mal ein paar Erledigungen machen. So stand z.B. letztens sein neuer Ausweis an und war spontan mal 2 1/2 Stunden beim Amt.

Edit: Was er auch gut kann ist: Ausrasten. Wenn er mal wieder Sauer ist, wirft er Stifte, Textmaker, etc an die Wand (Natürlich nur wenn Chef nicht da ist) Vor ein paar Wochen hat er sich noch beschwert, dass er nichts zu tun hat. Nun hat er was zu tun und meckert wieder rum (ihm gefällt die Arbeit nicht).

Er redet seit einem halben Jahr davon, dass er sich einen neuen Job suchen will, aber passieren tut da nix.

Was er auch gut kann ist mit seinem Abschluss angeben: Ich habe nicht studiert um dies und das zu machen, wofür war ich 4 Jahre an der Uni, etc. 

Einmal meinte er zu mir: Ich hab Studiert, du hast ja "nur" eine Ausbildung.
Da musst ich nur trocken Kontern: Nur verdiene ich mehr als du.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Einmal meinte er zu mir: Ich hab Studiert, du hast ja "nur" eine Ausbildung.
> Da musst ich nur trocken Kontern: Nur verdiene ich mehr als du.


Made My day


----------



## Miss Mojo (3. Februar 2011)

Der Azubi krank, der Kollege isst Äpfel - ein ganz normaler Tag im Büro des Grauens.

Das mit dem zuspätkommen find ich aber auch sehr unfair - Arbeitsbeginn ist um 9 und wir haben ein angeschlossenes Geschäft das auch um 9 öffnet. Wenn ich um 1 Minute vor 9 reinkomme kannich natürlich Telefonate die um Punkt 9 reinkommen annehmen. 

Wenn dann aber hinter mir die Kollegin die das Geschäft öffnen soll reinhetzt und erst mal die Kasse holt, dann ist das Geschäft NICHT um Punkt 9 Uhr auf. 

Ja und kriegt die das tolle "Mahlzeit" an den Kopf? Nee - kriegte nicht. Und warum? Weil sie sonst weinen würde. Echt wahr!

Ich gebe mir ja sehr viel müde, nur offensichtlich schaffe ich es nicht sehr gut klein und hilflos zu wirken, bei lauten Gesprächen zusammen zu zucken und von Röckchen und Schühchen halte ich auch nicht so viel - ich sehe also nicht aus wie ein Opfer-Mädchen und werde dafür bestrafft! 

Wenn betreffende Kollegin übrigens sagt "Ich möchte das nicht machen" so wird das akzeptiert. Funkioniert bei mir nicht so ganz, habe allerdings neulich die Arme verschränkt und gesagt ich müsse erst mal evaluieren ob ich diese Aufgabe erledigen kann und würde mich dann damit beschäftigen. Jahahaha - DA hatter aber geguckt, der Herr Chef! Wie ich das denn meinen würde und eiskalt habe ich gesagt "Leider kann ich das noch nicht abschätzen, ich muss mich erst detailliert damit beschäftigen um eine Aussage dazu zu machen - möchte ja keine falschen Versprechungen angeben, bin jedoch (das wollte ich noch mal hervorheben) natürlich dazu bereit die mir übertragenen Aufgaben nicht nach persönlichen Kriterien zu bewerten - im Prinzip übernehme ich diese Aufgabe!"

Büro ist Krieg. Jeden Tag, immer - man muss einfach höllisch aufpassen... Äpfel, volle Papierkörbe, leere Kopierer, leere Kaffeekannen und in der Nase bohrende Kollegen... KRIEG!


----------



## shadow24 (3. Februar 2011)

Miss schrieb:


> Büro ist Krieg. Jeden Tag, immer - man muss einfach höllisch aufpassen... Äpfel, volle Papierkörbe, leere Kopierer, leere Kaffeekannen und in der Nase bohrende Kollegen... KRIEG!




hehe,miss mojo,auch dein zweiter post über den Kriegs..äh Büroalltag hat mir sehr gefallen
aber so lange du noch den humor aufbringen kannst und so darüber schreibst,geb ich dir gute chancen noch viele schlachten im dreckigen grabenkrieg der ämter,behörden,versicherungen,etc. lebend zu überstehen...halte durch...


----------



## Ennia (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich keine nervenden KollegInnen. Nur eine Sache ist recht nervig bzw. manchmal sogar erschreckend:

Zwischen meinem Büro und dem des Einkauf ist nur eine doppelte Holzwand eingezogen, da diese Büros früher ein großes war. Die Halbtagskraft die da drinnen arbeitet hat ihre Ordner auf einem Schrank an dieser besagten Wand. Jedesmal, wenn sie einen dieser Ordner zurückstellt, knallt dieser richtig laut an die Holzwand.  Richtig toll, sag ich euch!


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

...und dann haben wir hier auch noch den Kollegen, der Mitte 40 ist und sich einfach NIE die Hände wäscht wenn er aufm Klo ist, es ist so ekelhaft...wir haben ihn auch schon drauf angesprochen und mittlerweile wäscht er Hände wenn noch ein anderer auf der Toilette ist aber sonst immer noch nicht...buaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Miss Mojo (3. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania: Man muss halt alles mit Humor nehmen können  Im großen und ganzen haben wir uns ja sehr lieb!

Ich fände ja so eine Art Singlebörse gut "Willst Du mein Kollege sein?" oder "Bürokraft sucht Sachbearbeiter der freundlich ist, leise telefoniert und seine Kaffeetasse alleine in die Küche bringen kann - ernst gemeinte Zuschriften bitte an UmgänglicheKolleginSuchtDich@büro.de"


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

hehe aber wer da alles mailen würde - oha - naja für alle nervigen Fälle kann ich nur empfehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2011)

Hrhrhr... also ich habe herzlich gelacht, danke für eure letzten Beiträge. 

So btw, das mit den Ordnern hatte ich auch... bin dann ins Nachbarbüro, habe die Ordner alle runtergenommen und eine Filzmatte an die Wand getackert (Elektrotacker von zu Hause mitgebracht). Gut, der hat zwar geguckt als hätte ich ihn erschossen... aber nun kann er in Ruhe seine Äpfel weiterfressen und dabei die Ordner gegen die Filsmatte schmeissen.

Hat mich im Baumarkt 8 Euro gekostet (+ die paar Bügelkrallen vom Tacker) und nun hab ich meine Ruhe, ich glaub der ist mir sogar dankbar. Hrhrhr.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Februar 2011)

Miss schrieb:


> Ich fände ja so eine Art Singlebörse gut "Willst Du mein Kollege sein?"



singlebörse?dann funktioniert das nur so:willst du mein Kollege sein?(bei gefallen vlt. auch mehr)....


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, nervige Kollegen gibt's überall, nicht nur im Büro, wo hier anscheinend die meisten arbeiten oO Ob die nun durch fachliche oder soziale Inkompetenz auffallen oder einfach nur nerven, ist halt unterschiedlich.

Wir hatten z.B. mal nen Praktikanten aufm Auto, gerade 16 geworden, nur durch Beziehungen zum Chef an das 4-Wochen-Praktikum gekommen, weil der Rettungsdienst eigentlich keine Schulpraktikanten nimmt.
Nun ja, in seiner dritten Woche hatte er das zewifelhafte Glück, mit mir und einem sehr erfahrenen Rettungsassistenten Krankenwagen zu fahren (den Kollegen schätze ich übrigens sehr). Ein wenig gesunden Menschenverstand habe ich einfach mal vorrausgesetzt und am Anfang war er auch interessiert, nett und hat geholfen, wo er konnte. Am 2. Tag kam er dann erst einmal mit seiner Mütze und ließ die einfach an. Mein Kollege meinte nur trocken "Mütze runter, nicht erlaubt." Erst motzte er ein wenig, weil seine Haare wohl noch nass waren, dann zog er sie aber aus. Dann meckerte er, dass seine Haare jetzt total blöd aussehen würde. Wieder mein Kollege: "Da hast du wohl Pech, hättest einfach ein bisschen früher aufstehen müssen, dann hättest du noch Zeit zum Fönen gehabt." Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.
Ab da zeigte Bubi (den Spitznamen hab ich ihm an diesem Tag gegeben) wohl sein wahres Gesicht für den Rest der Woche. Er half nicht mehr von sich aus, nur nach Aufforderung, fragte nichts mehr nach und zeigte Desinteresse. Dementsprechende Arbeiten bekam er natürlich von uns auch erteilt - Sachen auffüllen, Trage neu beziehen, Stuhl abwischen etc. etc. Normalerweise mache ich das auch, aber bei solchen Praktikanten kann ich einfach nicht anders als die Drecksarbeit abzuwälzen - kennt das noch jemand? XD
Der Hammer kam aber erst nachmittags an diesem Tag. Wir hatten einen Patienten mit MRSA im Nase-Rachen-Raum (wer immer noch nicht durch die Medien informiert ist, was MRSA ist, darf es jetzt googlen ^^) vom Krankenhaus ins Altenwohnheim. Also holten wir den Patienten ab, der völlig klar im Kopf war (sprich nicht dement oder Ähnliches, sondern einfach körperlich pflegebedürftig, aber er hat noch komplett alles mitbekommen) und machten uns mit unseren Ganzkörperkondomen, Mundschutz und doppelt Handschuhen mit dem Patienten auf Richtung Auto. Der Praktikant fragte plötzlich "Was hat der Patient denn eigentlich, weil wir so rumlaufen?" Das fragte er noch leise, weswegen ich ihm auch leise antwortete "MRSA, erklär ich dir später." Zweite Frage des Praktikanten, im Beisein des Patienten und in einer riesigen Lautstärke: "IST DAS FÜR DEN MANN TÖDLICH???" Der Patient sah mich erschrocken an, ich stand völlig bedröppelt da und mein Kollege meinte nur knapp "Sowas bespricht man nicht vor dem Patient, zumal wir da eh nichts Genaues wissen." Hinterher hat der Praktikant so einen Anschiss von meinem Kollegen bekommen, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe.

Eine Kollegin, mit der ich mal gefahren bin, pflegte immer wieder zu sagen "Ich bin Intensivschwester, der Rettungsdienst ist nur eine Übergangslösung, dafür bin ich überqualifiziert", zeichnete sich aber ausgezeichnet durch fachliche Inkompetenz aus. Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Transport mit EKG und Sauerstoff, wo sie das Pulsoxymeter im Wagen vergessen hatte. Mit den Worten "Oh, hab ich glatt vergessen, ich bin sofort wieder da, ich hole noch das PIEPETEIL" verschwand sie aus dem Patientenzimmer, woraufhin die Schwester auf Station und ich nur noch ungläubige Blicke austauschten.

Ich kenn auch Kollegen, die ihre schlechte Laune teilweise an den Patienten ausgelassen haben, diese mit genervten Kommentaren abgespeist haben etc.

Meiner Meinung nach kann man ins Büro auch mal mit schlechter Laune kommen, aber nicht in einer Dienstleistung wie dem Rettungsdienst - selbst, wenn es "nur" der blöde, unfreundliche Dialysepatient ist, den man 3mal die Woche fahren muss, kann man freundlich sein.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man ins Büro auch mal mit schlechter Laune kommen, aber nicht in einer Dienstleistung wie dem Rettungsdienst - selbst, wenn es "nur" der blöde, unfreundliche Dialysepatient ist, den man 3mal die Woche fahren muss, kann man freundlich sein.




also ich denke genau anders rum wird ein schuh draus...seid ihr maschinen oder menschen?
gerade in eurem harten job kann man doch auch verständnis dafür aufbringen wenn ihr mal nicht so gut drauf sein solltet,denn ich glaub net das ihr nachdem ihr ein blutendes unfallopfer von der strasse abgekratzt habt, euch schenkelklopfend in die mittagspause begebt...
sowas nimmt ein natürlich mit  udn das man dann nicht ständig grinsend durch die gegend läuft ist für mich mehr als nur verständlich..

wogegen sich im büro nun wirklich keiner so verbiegen muss um den anderen zumindest zu respektieren.was ich dagegen  so von arbeitsämtern höre ist ja teilweise haarsträubend


p.s. musste tatsächlich MRSA nachgoogeln...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

> Meiner Meinung nach kann man ins Büro auch mal mit schlechter Laune kommen, aber nicht in einer Dienstleistung wie dem Rettungsdienst - selbst, wenn es "nur" der blöde, unfreundliche Dialysepatient ist, den man 3mal die Woche fahren muss, kann man freundlich sein.



Richtig, der Dialysepatient würde sicherlich gerne tauschen. Es gibt wenig schlimmeres als die Dialyse - ich weiß das, hab sie selbst "ausprobiert".

Generell sind junge Schwestern oder Rettungskräfte eher freundlich und alte eher unfreundlich. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Ich weiß noch, wie ich mal nach einer OP zwei Schläuche im Bauch hatte, einen ZVK im Hals, ein EKG auf der Brust und an den Armen Infusionen und Blutdruckmessgeräte. Und dann kommt die Alte rein und stellt mir das Essen auf den Tisch in der Mitte vom Raum. Dann frag ich sie freundlich, ob sie mir es bitte auf den Betttisch stellen könnte. Glotzt sie mich erst wie blöd an und fragt warum. Und ich sag dann ein wenig patzig, dass ich mich kaum bewegen kann, wegen Schläuchen und Schmerzen. Dann meckert sie noch irgendwas rum von wegen manche Leute hätten mehr Kabel und würden sich das selbst holen. Aber gebracht hat sie mirs!

Fachliche Inkompetenz ist leider auch in der Medizin extrem verbreitet. Kam oft vor, dass ICH Ärzten gesagt hab, was sie machen sollen.


----------



## Kuya (4. Februar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Gehts euch da auch so dass ihr manchmal solche Geschichte erlebt? Wenn ja lasst mal hören was bei euch so für Geschichten gibt



Ohja, da kann ich eigentlich einen ganzen Roman drüber schreiben. 


Ich reduziere mich erstmal nur auf die eine "geilste" Aktion ever, die ich erleben durfte.

Kurzes Intro, damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.

Ich habe 2009 (für etwa ein Jahr, als stellvertretender Teamleiter) in einer "renomierten Behörde" gearbeitet, dessen Namen ich lieber nicht erwähne 
weil ich zum Ende hin die Meinung vertrat, ich wäre "Pfleger" in einer Psychiatrie gewesen.
Nunja, im Grunde genommen war ich so 'ne Art Vollzeit-Teamleiter, weil unsere eigentliche Teamleitung eigentlich nie da war, (oder nie länger als einige Stunden), weil sie noch 2 andere Jobs hatte. 
Die meiste Zeit, saß ich also in einem 4er Büro mit 3 weiblichen Kollegen, die alle so 30-50 waren, also deutlich älter als ich.

Naja wie dem auch sei, mein persönliches Favorite-Erlebnis.


*Dienstag morgens, ca. 8:30 Uhr*:

Beim betreten des Gebäudes, (wir hatten unten eine elektronische Stechuhr), 
sehe ich vor mir einen Kollegen einer anderen Etage, der aus dem (laufenden) Auto springt, "vor mir einstempelt", 
und noch während ich auf den Fahrstuhl wartete,
ist er wieder raus ins Auto, und weggefahren. 
(Mir war klar, dass der in 8 Stunden wieder kommt, um Feierabend zu stechen). 

In meiner Etage angekommen, Standen 6 Kolleginnen vor den Aufzügen, rauchten, tranken Kaffee, und aßen im stehen Kuchen.

Im vorbeilaufen hörte ich, dass sich deren Gesprächsthema irgendwo zwischen "seh ich in diesem Kleid Fett aus" und "sind meine Fingernägel nicht toll?" bewegte. 

Auf dem Weg zu meinem Raum, hatte ich die Angewohnheit, im vorbeilaufen in alle Räume zu spähen, deren Türen nicht geschlosen waren.
Kurios, wie zum Beispiel ein etwa mitte 40 Jähriger, vor seinem Pc saß, aber seine gesammte Aufmerksamkeit diesem kleinen bunten Würfel widmete, 
bei denen man durch Logik und geschicktes drehen, Farbpunkte auf die Außenseiten ordnen muss. 


Als ich dann mit einem fröhlichen "Helauu!" meinen Raum betrat, 
saß nur eine meiner Kolleginnen dort, die mich mit einem Finger vor ihrem Mund und einem "Pssst!" zum schweigen mahnte.

Auf meine "flüsternde" Gegenfrage was los sei, 
erfuhr ich, dass nur eine Kollegin nicht im Raum wäre, da diese gerade im Treppenhaus eine Beziehungskriese mit ihrem Freund via Telefon führte,
während die andere "der eigentliche Grund für das "Pssst!" etwas müde wäre und ich sie nicht durch meinen Krach aufwecken soll, 
da sie unter ihrem Tisch liegt und mit ihrer Lederjacke zugedeckt schläft. 
(Hatte sogar ein Foto auf meinem alten Handy, dass ich aber dummer Weise in der Waschmaschine (40° Buntwäsche) in den Ruhestand beförderte, sonst hätte ich dass nur zu gerne hier gepostet. 

Naja Fazit war: 

Sie ist dann 4 Stunden später auch mal aufgewacht, sah mich mit einem niedlichen verschlafenen Lächeln an, und sagte, "oh.. Du bist ja "auch" schon da! 
Ich erwähnte "es sei bereits knapp 13 Uhr", worauf sie mit "Wooow!", ...dann geh ich erstmal Frühstücken, kommst du mit *zwinker*" entgegnete. 

Die Beziehungssteit-Kollegin, war in dieser Zeit 3-4 mal im Büro, und ist "mehr oder weniger" direkt wieder mit "klingelndem Handy" ins Treppenhaus verschwunden.
Ich glaube erst gegen 15 Uhr, konnte ihr sie überhaupt fragen, ob sie "auch 'nen Kaffee haben möchte".

An diesem Tag, hab ich angefangen mich zu fragen, 
warum ich "auf der Arbeit" eigentlich noch ernsthaft versuche "zu Arbeiten". 
Ich muss echt ganz schön bescheuert sein.


Naja, dass war so in kürze ein (der beste^^) Arbeitstag 2009 von mir.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Behörde halt. Mein Bruder ist Polizist beim Bundesverfassungsgericht. Da sollte man meinen, die hätten genug zu tun. Von wegen, zwei oder drei Stunden Spaziergang am Tag (Patroullie!) und die restliche Zeit wird TV geguckt.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2011)

Die Story ist aus nem Film oder? xD

Krass, du solltest dir ne Golfbahn aufm Flur installieren.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich denke genau anders rum wird ein schuh draus...seid ihr maschinen oder menschen?
> gerade in eurem harten job kann man doch auch verständnis dafür aufbringen wenn ihr mal nicht so gut drauf sein solltet,denn ich glaub net das ihr nachdem ihr ein blutendes unfallopfer von der strasse abgekratzt habt, euch schenkelklopfend in die mittagspause begebt...
> sowas nimmt ein natürlich mit udn das man dann nicht ständig grinsend durch die gegend läuft ist für mich mehr als nur verständlich..
> 
> ...



Mit schlechter Laune meine ich nicht einfach nur mal nicht so nett lächeln oder nicht gesprächig sein, sondern patzig den Patienten gegenüber zu werden, weil man morgens mit dem falschen Schuh aufgestanden ist. Ich habe bislang noch keinen Patienten erlebt, der patzig ist, wenn man erklärt, dass man gerade einen schwierigen Einsatz hinter sich hat. 
Zum Beispiel erinnere ich mich an einen blöden Tag Klinikverlegungsdienst (Patienten von Klinikgebäude A nach Klinikgebäude B und evtl zurück transportieren), bei dem wir einen Patienten gefahren sind, der sich völlig locker mit mir unterhalten hat, selbst auf unsere Trage gerutscht ist und auch ansonsten meinem Kollegen und mir recht fit erschien. Nun, eine Viertelstunde später waren wir am reanimieren, der Patient hatte Krebs im Endstadium und keiner hat uns was gesagt (was übrigens auch nach mehreren Nachfragen häufig der Fall ist, dass Besonderheiten unter den Tisch fallen, gerade im Klinikverlegungsdienst, weil "das sind ja meistens eh blöde Zivis oder FSJler"). Dass wir nach dem (für uns tatsächlich) plötzlichen Tod des Patienten nicht die beste Laune hatten, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Der nächste Patient hat uns gefragt, ob alles mit ihm in Ordnung sei, weil wir so schreckliche Gesichter machen, als hätten wir gerade einen Geist gesehen. Wir haben ihm erklärt, dass wir gerade einen nicht so schönen Einsatz hatten und danach versuchte der Patient doch tatsächlich, uns aufzumuntern =)
Wie gesagt, mit schlechter Laune meinte ich eher die Patzigkeit gegenüber Patienten, die manche Kollegen an den Tag legen, wenn sie schlecht geschlafen haben oder ihnen ein Furz quer sitzt. Über solche Kleinigkeiten sollte man hinwegsehen und - gerade den Patienten gegenüber - freundlich bleiben.


@Ceiwyn: Dieses Gefühl habe ich auch oft. Die älteren Kollegen, die schon seit 15-20 oder sogar noch länger hauptamtlich im RD tätig sind, sind oftmals unfreundlicher zu den Patienten (und auch deutlich fauler - ich erinnere mich an einen Einsatz, nach dem wir ca. 45 Minuten im Büro einer Sekretärin in der Klinik saßen und Kaffee getrunken haben, wo ich meinen Kollegen immer wieder fragte, ob wir nicht langsam mal gehen sollten, und er erst, als die Leitstelle ein "Wo seid ihr??" über den Melder schickte, sich mal Richtung Auto bewegte) als FSJler oder generell jüngere Kollegen. Allerdings sind die meisten Zivis (was sich ja dank 6-monatiger Zivizeit nun auch erledigt hat) auch recht faul, da sie ja "überhaupt nicht hier sein wollen und gezwungen wurden und lieber studieren/arbeiten/Ausbildung weitermachen würden". 
Aber auch in der Klinik resignieren manche Angestellte glaube ich einfach angesichts des Personalmangels und der Überforderung. Eine gute Freundin von mir ist im Sommer mit ihrer Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester fertig und erzählt mir manchmal Dinge, die mir große Augen ins Gesicht malen. Ich selbst habe es in meinem Praktikum für den Rettungsassistenten gesehen, wo ich nach 2 Wochen Station meine 2 Wochen Notaufnahme antrat. Am vierten Tag rief eine völlig gehetzte und gestresste Schwester unten an, ob ich nochmal für einen Vormittag hochkommen könnte auf die Station, um ein wenig zu helfen und den neuen Praktikanten etwas einzuführen. Als ich oben ankam, war ein Gewusel im Personal, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. 4 Schwestern für ca. 40-50 Patienten (genau hab ich's nicht mehr im Kopf), ungefähr 15 davon bettlägerig und pflegebedürftig, wiederum einige Patienten, die nur mit Hilfe laufen (z.B. auf Toilette) konnten etc. Normalerweise werden die Patienten vorm Frühstück gewaschen, als das Mittagessen oben ankam, waren die Schwestern und Schülerinnen teilweise noch damit beschäftigt. Der Praktikant hatte seinen 1. oder 2. Tag auf Station, kannte sich also gleich Null mit dem Ablauf aus und war ebenfalls völlig überfordert, weil keiner die Zeit gefunden hat, sich um ihn zu kümmern und ihn an die Hand zu nehmen - Das war quasi mein Job an diesem Tag. Ich bezweifle, dass die meisten Schwestern manchmal patzige Antworten aus schlechter Laune oder Boshaftigkeit heraus geben, sondern einfach, weil sie extrem gestresst und überfordert sind dank des akuten Personalmangels gerade im Pflegebereich. So, das musste mal gesagt werden ^^


----------



## Kuya (5. Februar 2011)

Nun, ich vertrete ja eigentlich auch stets den Standpunkt,
dass wenn man schon 5 Tage die Woche Arbeitet und selbst keine Maschine ist,
Niemandem einem das Recht nehmen kann, Mies drauf oder Traurig zu sein.

Allerdings, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass man zu Patienten "Mies" drauf sein kann.
Eher könntet sie eine "gewisse Traurigkeit" bemerken, aber Kollegen anflaumen ist irgendwie einfacher und auch verständlicher,
als 'nen "Dialysepatient" runterzumachen.

Patienten mit "schweren" und "chronischen" Leiden würden mir auch irgendwie viel zu Leid tun, um wirklich aggrssiv denen gegenüber zu werden.
Andererseits sind auch alle Berufe im Bereich "Klinik und Rettungsdienst" mit die stressigsten überhaupt, sodass ich die Situation vielleicht nicht
völlig Objektiv einzuschätzen vermag.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2011)

Genau das meinte ich ja, Kuya =)

Wir hatten z.B. einen Dialysepatienten, der grundsätzlich unfreundlich zu uns, aber noch unfreundlicher zum DRK war (haben dann mal erfahren, dass Leute vom DRK ihn schon zweimal mit dem Stuhl haben fallen lassen  ). Ich war trotzdem immer freundlich zu ihm und dafür hab ich irgendwann auch Freundlichkeit und Dankbarkeit zurückbekommen. Andere Kollegen haben ihre schlechte Laune wohl auch gerne mal an ihm ausgelassen, was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

zumal man glaube ich, wie im bereich der altenpflege auch, mit der zeit ziemlich abstumpft...

der dr. cox vergleich wäre hier aber wohl ein wenig überzogen


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Februar 2011)

Problem ist halt, dass an der Dialyse zu 95% alte Leute liegen, die de Facto schon halb tot sind. Okey, sie leben noch, atmen noch, essen noch, gucken noch TV aber mehr geht nicht. Die werden mit dem Taxi und dem Rollstuhl gebracht und genauso wieder abgeholt. Gerade als Dialyseschwester da noch auf Einzelfälle eingehen zu können ist einigermaßen unmöglich. Die Leute gehen ja auch nicht freiwillig hin, ist eine unangenehme Prozedur, vor allem die Bauchfelldialyse.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> zumal man glaube ich, wie im bereich der altenpflege auch, mit der zeit ziemlich abstumpft...



Glaub ich auch. Die älteren Kollegen bei uns haben einfach alles schon gesehen, waren bei Einsätzen dabei, die ich nie erleben möchte oder teilweise doch erleben möchte und die kann so schnell nichts mehr schocken, während mir bei jeder Sondersignalfahrt, bei der ich die Verantwortung (mit)trug (eben im Krankenwagen, nicht im Rettungswagen, passiert schonmal) die Pumpe bis zum Anschlag ging und mein Adrenalinspiegel wohl so hoch lag wie auf dem höchsten Punkt einer Achterbahn bevor es nach unten geht. Es wurde mit der Zeit zwar besser, aber ein wenig Aufregung blieb trotzdem, wenn man eben selbst die Verantwortung trägt.

Ceiwyn, dem widerspreche ich mal. Die meisten Patienten der größten Dialysepraxis an meinem Arbeitsort fuhren immer mit dem Taxi, sind noch selbst gelaufen und haben ihren Alltag alleine oder mit Hilfe ihres Partners/Kinder/Freunde/was auch immer gemeistert. Ein paar fuhren auch noch selbst, gerade die jüngeren. Unsere Organisation fuhr 3 Dialysepatienten jede Woche (und das 3 mal), an die ich mich gut erinnern kann, weil ich sie selbst oft genug gefahren hab. Da wäre besagter unfreundlicher Patient, der sich einfach jahrelang nicht um seinen Diabetes Typ 2 gekümmert hat, deswegen Nierenversagen bekam und die Beine amputiert bekommen musste (ich glaube, da wäre ich auch verbittert und unfreundlich, obwohl es teilweise seine Schuld ist) - Anfang 50 und ansonsten recht fit, ein Patient, der im Altenwohnheim lag und letztendlich seinem MRSA unterlag (ich erinnere mich noch, dass er mal eine halbe Stunde gelacht hat, als ich ihn auf der Trage angeschnallt hab und meinte "Sie wissen ja, damit sie uns nicht weghüpfen"), und schließlich eine Dame in den 60er Jahren, die im zweiten Stock wohnte und nach der Dialyse einfach zu schwach auf den Beinen und vom Kreislauf her war, als dass sie die Treppen noch hätte hochlaufen können. Also von halb tot konnte bei keinem dieser Patienten die Rede sein, nicht mal beim zweiten, der sich einfach blöderweise diesen Keim eingefangen hatte.

Bevor ich gerügt werde, falle ich lieber mal auf die Knie und bettele die Mods um Gnade an, weil ich OT rumgespamt habe ^^


----------



## Refs (6. Februar 2011)

tjo,
wenn man festangestelllt ist kann man sich ja über kollegen dann bisserl zumindest aufregen auch beim chef,...

aber mach das mal als zeitarbeiter so wie ich gerade leider, da heist ach dem gefällt es hier nicht schicken sie mir bitte einen neuen egal wie gut man ist  .

nervt schon tierisch wenn man sich alles gefallen lassen muss wies bei mir momentan ist  

würde mich über manche sachen gern beschweren aber es kommt nichts bei raus zeitarbeits chef ignorierts einfach und leihfirma ist es total egal Hauptsache die arbeit ist fertig .


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

Ja tun sie, vorallem wenn sie anwesend sind!


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2011)

Über Mitarbeiter oder Vorgesetzte kann man sich schonmal aufregen. Was mich aber wirklich nervt, sind externe Mitarbeiter (bzw. Freelancer), die das Gefühl haben, ihre Arbeit sei mehr wert als die der Angestellten.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Über Mitarbeiter oder Vorgesetzte kann man sich schonmal aufregen. Was mich aber wirklich nervt, sind externe Mitarbeiter (bzw. Freelancer), die das Gefühl haben, ihre Arbeit sei mehr wert als die der Angestellten.


Ist das bei euch so Davatar? Ich habe damals circa ein Jahr bei einem Übersetzungsbüro gearbeitet und da gab man nur schlechte Aufträge an die Freelancer ab und hat die richtig unter Druck gesetzt.

Ab und an kam dann natürlich mal einer ins Büro oder rief an... die taten mir echt leid.


----------

